# Using CronniX v3 to create a Cron job to reboot computer.



## ChangeAgent (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a blind server that I would like to shut down at lets say 10.15 PM.  

If I set CronX up like follows 15/10/*/*/* with the command 'shutdown -r now' it should reboot every day at 10.15 AM, correct? well is does not. I set this up in a user with admin privileges.

I also tried:
15/10/*/*/* with the command 'sudo shutdown -r now'. same result, nothing.

If I run 'sudo shutdown -r now' in Terminal it works but asks for password. is this why it does not work in CronX? no password?

I also tried to access the System cron tabs in CroniX, but it reports there is no such user.

Any tips or help?


----------

